# Returning to STP, a newfound humor in the majority of posts.



## Deleted member 20 (Apr 3, 2017)

Written for others who remember being young, inexperienced but desperately wanting to travel. I do recall my own naivete, but nothing is more fun then participating in your housie life only to come to STP to see whats new. The further I get away from this website and community the more hilarious the posts become. I once was more active as a traveller and or more active here, now just popping in once in awhile. I still travel a few cross country trips a year but forget how comical new wannabe travelers can be regardless of age. This website has been the welcoming center for those misfits who desire more and want to march to the beat of a different drum. I love that about STP and once was so angered by the immaturity and ignorance around newbs lacking such basic life skills some of us now take for granted. I once was beginning traveling.

These curious and often foolish yet always redundant requests for advice and assistance are the lifeblood of STP. Its been awhile since I have contributed much in the way of constructive content. Its hard to not be cynical and sarcastic with having spent a decade reading newcomers posts. I do appreciate the forums as a resource but rarely read anything of practical use these days. The comical value is priceless and seems heightened and increased by my hiatus. Its rewarding to see that others are still wanting to travel, dreaming of traveling and wanting to know how to travel.

As I turned 40 a few weeks ago who has been sober fpr 3 years; I feel intellectually enlightened at times. I too was once consumed by fear, dependent on booze/drugs and running from responsibility and reality. All this while not having quality survival and traveling skills as I do now. I rarely visit STP but recently, with Spring here it is like a natural seasonal past time. The innocence of youth who want to see what is out there on the road and fearful on how to do it, is oddly refreshing. As they say, you dont know what you dont know. Not that I know it all but have done enough to figure anything out at this stage.

I must keep my direct criticism and advice out of public view to avoid confrontation with these types of beginner travelers. The last thing I want to do is crush the dreams of those who still dream. Thank God I can still laugh.


----------



## Shwillam (Apr 3, 2017)

It's times like this I wish we still had the "confusing" rating.


----------



## Tude (Apr 3, 2017)

Great to see you!!! Was actually thinking of you the other day - wondering how your volunteering work was going. And Happy 40 and even more - congrats on the 3 years <3.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Apr 3, 2017)

Life is good @Tude thanks. I just got back from a 6500 mile trip with DKM and heading out this summer with DKM/Rancid.


----------



## Tude (Apr 3, 2017)

ahh cool - you pursued that avenue - work and fun at same time!


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Apr 3, 2017)

Yup, still doing local nonprofit work as well between trips/tours.


----------



## Tude (Apr 3, 2017)

Rick is happy for you and wanted me to say hi.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Apr 3, 2017)

Great to see another throwback username return!


----------



## todd (Apr 4, 2017)

happy 40th old man keep living it gets worse


----------



## EphemeralStick (Apr 4, 2017)

Well, well, well. Haven't seen your figurative face around these parts in a minute. Welcome back.

Don't forget to mind your P's and Q's eh?

<3


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Apr 4, 2017)

Haaaaaaad ta do it.
Good to see ya @highwayman
DKM and Rancid are doing shows out here on the west coast really soon too.


----------

